# Canning jar between lid sizes?



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a Ball Quilted Crystal jar that has a 14 on the bottom (and says USA) that is larger than a regular mouth, but slightly smaller than a wide mouth. I can't find anything about it in a search that I did. Anyone have any info?


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Just a guess, but I would think it would be a jar made for the Canadian market. Similar to the "GEM" brand.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I haver some lids that might fit. They are 78mm. The wide mouth are 86mm and the regular jars are 70mm.

Someone on this forum (can't remember who) had a bunch of these that they got at an acution, I believe, and gave them away because they didn't fit. I got some, but wasn't thinking, and I don't have any rings to fit.

I _beleive_ these were made for the Canadian market.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I bought a box of jars a little bit back and had the same problem. It needed an in between lid. Thought maybe it was from store bought foods that come in mason jars like some salsas and the like.


----------



## zito (Dec 21, 2006)

They are the "gem" size jars. Lids are about $3 for 12 up here (occasionally see them on sale for $2) and available at about 1/3 of the usual places that sell the regular and widemouth. If someone really needs some lids, I'd be willing to purchase and mail them. If you need the rings as well, a box of 12 lids and rings is around $7 if I remember correctly. They are Bernardin brand, which is the same company as Ball, just the Canadian market version.

-edit- or, go this route;http://kitchenware.goldaskitchen.com/search?w=bernardin+gem&asug=&x=0&y=0


----------

